
Show HN: Socket Wrench – Insomnia/Postman for Websocket Testing - chaosprophet
https://asleepysamurai.com/articles/socketwrench?show=hn1
======
kureikain
Looks very good. I have been using some CLI like
[https://github.com/esphen/wsta/](https://github.com/esphen/wsta/) but
definetely a GUI like this is better.

This is why I also hate socket.io, it's not a raw socket to just simply
connect and start sending raw payload.

~~~
chaosprophet
One of the suggestions that came up more often from people who tried out
Socket Wrench was the ability to connect to Socketio servers. However
supporting socketio namespaces complicated the UX, so I decided to wait till I
got a lot more people asking for SocketIO support to implement it.

------
jacobedawson
Would love to be able to use this with socket.io

~~~
chaosprophet
I've created a new issue
([https://github.com/asleepysamurai/socketwrench/issues/2](https://github.com/asleepysamurai/socketwrench/issues/2))
to track this. If it get's enough votes from other users, I'll add it.

------
loneranger_11x
Now need one for kafka!

~~~
bgdam
Does kafka not have something similar to RabbitMQ's management plugin?

------
Melkor765
Where's the source?

~~~
chaosprophet
It's not open source. I want to keep any possibility of future monetization
open for now.

